# Tuna in sunflower oil



## RDalton (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi Folks,

I have two GSD'd 

5 year old bitch and a 12 week old dog 

For a while now I have been mixing in tinned tuna in sunflower oil and sardines in tomatto sauce into her feed twice a week. She loves the stuff and I feel it breaks the monotony of dried nuts.

Now the dog wants in on the act and goes mad for the tuna also. 

Just would like to know your opinion on this, 

Your feedback would be greatly appreciated,

Rob


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I see no harm in it. I feed raw, and the dogs get sardines regularly and occasionally tuna for variety. The oils from the fish and in the packing helps keep their skin and fur from being too dry during the winter.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I see no problem with this. I often add tuna with sunflower oil for a treat on top of kibble. The oil helps with the dry skin they get in the winter and they love fish.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

;( I can't find tuna in sunflower oil! LOL...only Vegetable or Canola I think


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

VaBeachFamily said:


> ;( I can't find tuna in sunflower oil! LOL...only Vegetable or Canola I think


I've actually been buying the bagged version. I think it's Sunkist.


----------



## RDalton (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks all


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Ohhh in the foil type bag? Never bought that... cans are cheaper


----------

